# My Annual Train Rides - Last Part



## MrFSS (Jun 9, 2009)

*My May/June Train Rides in Chicago and on the CONO*
​


I was up in time for breakfast at The Hampton Inn, set in a very nice remodeled old building a block from the quarter and St Charles Street. It was going to be another very warm day. I checked out and they held my luggage for me at the front desk. So, I was off to ride street cars. It is $1.25 from end to end, $2.50 round trip. A bargain for a 2 hour ride.







St Charles Street is filled with beautiful old homes, most restored for a second time after Katrina. And, there was construction work going on with many of them, still. We passed a number of churches, a synagogue and Tulane University. The street cars run about every 5 - 10 minutes so it is east to get one when you need it. While there were a few of us tourist types, most were simply using it to get from point A to point B. They all seemed to have some type of transit car they showed the driver. Must have bee a monthly pass.

Anyway, I conversed with a couple of ladies from New Zealand. They were traveling across America and today was their day in New Orleans. I took their picture at the terminus and they took mine for me.






After arriving back downtown I walked over to the French Quarter, just to say I had been there. Not much going on at 11:30 in the AM, but a few folks walking around. It was becoming very warm, for me especially as I don't do heat and humidity well, so I found a little coffee shop and had some lunch. I then picked up my luggage and took a cab to the station.

They gave me the Magnolia Room code and I entered and found it was very nicely air conditioned. I had about an hour until we would board the train and there were only 4 other people in there with me. I set my laptop up on one of the tables and worked on editing pictures and video until it was time to board the northbound train.

They never did come and get us from the lounge. Another fellow happened to be looking out and saw the coach passengers lining up. He opened the door and yelled over to the attendant at the gate and he waved and said we could come board, now. Wonder how long we would have been there if that hadn't have happened?

I was again the first one up to the front of the train and JoEllen, our car attendant for the trip met me at the door. She asked if I needed help and I said I was fine, boarded, stowed my luggage on the lower level and easily found room 10. It looked just like room 5 but was on the other side of the car.

Just as the train was leaving the assistant conductor came by to collect tickets. A very nice young man who was friendly, wished me a good trip and said to call him if I needed any assistance. So, I asked, "are there any bedrooms available for an upgrade?" He said there was one and did I want it?

I said it depended on the price. He said, I'll go find out and be right back. 4 minutes later he was back and said $51.00. I said, I'll take it. The $51.00 was the exact difference between my low bucket roomette price and the low bucket bedroom price. So, that answered that question about what they charge on board - low bucket.

Since I really hadn't unpacked, I easily moved to Room E, my home for the rest of the trip. I would really enjoy the bigger bed this night. Everything was going fine, the room was nice and quiet and I soon learned that JoEllen would be one of the finest sleeping car attendants I had ever had on a train. Amtrak will hear about her from me.

She was always visible if you needed her, always asking if she could help with anything, she assisted in the dinning car and was so polite and simply a joy to converse with. We discussed several thinks Amtrak and I learned her choice about restarting service from NOL - Florida is the continuation of the CONO from Chicago to Jacksonville or Orlando with a stop, of course, in New Orleans. She had never worked the SSL so she didn't really have any comments about that service other than it should be daily. Again, as fine a sleeping car attendant as you will find with Amtrak.

By the time we reached Hammond we were 30 minutes down, McComb, 35 minutes down, Brookhaven, 40 minutes down. See a trend here? But, amazingly enough we reached Jackson on time.

Mid-afternoon the Café Car attendant came through and took reservations. We could choose from 5:00 - 6:30 - 7:45. I took 6:30 as I had had a late lunch. The sleeping car wasn't full so I figured they wouldn't run out of things. She said she would make an announcement at the time we were to come to the car for service.

5:00 came and no announcement. 5:15 came - still no announcement. Then I heard JoEllen moving up and down the car telling those with 5:00 to get to the Café Car. She seemed frustrated Debra, the Café Car attendant, hadn't made the announcement.

Near 6:30 JoEllen came by my room and said I should go eat as I had a 6:30 time. Never heard any other announcement for 6:30, either.

Then I found out why.

If JoEllen is the best sleeping car attendant, Debra must have been the worst Café Car attendant. When I came in there was one other couple in the seating area and Debra was sitting in "her" booth near the kitchen prep area. She waved to me indicating I could sit where I wanted. I ended up eating alone with the other couple across the aisle from me. I had met them before and we had some nice conversations. They like to take cruise ships and my wife and I do, too, so we had some things in common to discuss.

Debra finally got up and took our orders. The she sat down. Jo Ellen came in and served us our drinks and eventually our food when it was ready. Debra never got up again. I never did see the other car attendant and don't even know if there was one.

This would be the first time in my travels by LD train that I didn't leave a tip in the dining car. And, that would happen again at breakfast.

Now - this is interesting. Remember I said there were two tables being used for the 6:30 service, mine and the other couple across from me. A man and his little daughter had boarded the train after reservations were taken and they had a roomette. About 7:00 they wander into the Café Car and Debra, from her booth yells, "the next service is at 7:45, come back then." 6 - 8 tables empty, nothing else going on, a customer who didn't get to make a reservation, and he's "kicked" out of the car. Amtrak will hear about this.

After JoEllen cleared our dishes she asked if I wanted dessert. I had so enjoyed the pecan pie coming down so I asked for that again. I was told they were out of everything, including ice cream, except for cheese cake. So I had cheese cake. JoEllen said they always run out of the good stuff coming south and don't have enough for going north. The answer to that seems simple, load more of the good stuff on the train to begin with if you consistently run out of it.

I would mention I had the Flat Iron Steak and it was very tender, tasty and I could cut it with a fork.






Now - we had other problems with Debra, too. She was continually letting coach passengers come into the sleeping car. It was, at first, under the pretext of, we need to visit someone. There were coach passengers in and out all the time in the afternoon. Finally JoEllen put a stop to it and I also ran some out, threating to get the conductor involved. Amtrak will hear about this.

JoEllen made my room up about 9:00 and I enjoyed the bigger bed and slept well all night with no rattle next to me. But, I walked back by room 5 in the afternoon once and could hear it. They had said they would fix it in NOL, but they didn't.

I had my usual scrambled eggs for breakfast the service from Debra was even worse than the night before. Guess who served my breakfast to me - the cook!

He was bringing things up and serving the passengers, in his T shirt. I won't go on anymore about food service.

We stopped in Kankakee for 5 seconds and left, 5 minutes early.

Homewood was early and we arrived in CUS almost 30 minutes early. The view from the High Line was very nice.

I had a reservation for the 10:20 Hiawatha to see forum member RTabern, who I had met a number of years ago at the Beech Grove facility tour. We would have lunch together and I would then get back to Chicago and out to the airport as I was flying home the next day.

Robert boarded my train at the Airport stop and we traveled together the short distance to downtown Milwaukee. We then walked to the city market for a nice lunch, had a chance to catch up and then back to the station for the 3:00 departure. Robert would ride to the airport and get off there as he lives close to that station.

While in the station we learned the EB was running late and would arrive just minutes before we were to leave. And, it did. They unloaded that train faster than I have ever seen and they were gone at 2:59. We left at 3:00 and it was a race to Chicago. We actually overtook that train before we reached the airport, but as we stopped there, it overtook us and was in Chicago about 5-10 minutes before we arrived.

What a mass of confusion on the north side of the terminal. The EB and our train unloading. Baggage trams all over the place, and three Metra trains trying to board at rush hour to leave on time.

I went to the lounge and reclaimed my luggage and headed down Clinton to the Blue Line station. No bus bridge today so I was safe. I boarded and found a seat at the rear of the car that even had a place to park my bag so it wasn't in anyone's way. Amazingly enough the train was never very full all the way out to O'Hare.

A good night's sleep and a good flight back to IND completed a week of riding trains so I have had my fill until Boston in October, Hope to see all of you there.

I will have one addition post with picture and video links as soon as I get them all processed.

Thanks for reading.




[/b]


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jun 9, 2009)

Very good report! That service on the way back up. How does that lady have a job??


----------



## gaspeamtrak (Jun 9, 2009)

Great report MrFSS! I felt like I was there with you!!! I can't wait for the other videos.These are some some of the best trip reports I have ever ridden and the pictures and videos are and added bonus! Keep up the great reports.

I'm already looking for your Boston trip report! All the best!


----------



## AAARGH! (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank you for the fantastic trip reports! I felt like I was there. You hit on all the points I am interested in.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jun 9, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Very good report! That service on the way back up. How does that lady have a job??


maybe amtrak doesn't care whether there employees provide bad service or not. if i was the cook i would tell her to get off her lazy ass and serve the pax. after all my job is to cook the food not serve the pax. that's her job. that's like you being a chief in a land based restaurant and after cooking a customers order you have to leave the kitchen and bring it to the client cause the waitresses won't do there job.


----------



## AAARGH! (Jun 9, 2009)

KISS_ALIVE said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > Very good report! That service on the way back up. How does that lady have a job??
> ...


I agree with you Kiss, though I do believe Amtrak cares (at least most do). It may be the system to hold that person accountable that is screwed up. That's why I could never work for Amtrak. I couldn't put up with situations like that without blowing a gasket! h34r:

I wonder if there is some recourse for the other (good) employees on that run. Can they report her / write her up? Did they not for fear of some retribution? I don't know the hierarchy / labor rules / union _interference_, but in any _good_ organization anyone can hold others accountable for anything.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 9, 2009)

Great reports! 

I also couldn't believe the service on the trip north. Debra's (in)action was unbelievable! :blink: I'm glad JoEllen helped out with the service, but I couldn't understand Debra having the cook serve the meal! That would be like asking the captain on a cruise make up the stateroom!  Or having the pilot of your 747 collect tickets at the gate door prior to boarding! 

I hope I never get Debra on my train! As much as I hate anyone losing their job, she should! It may be someone's first (and last) impression of Amtrak! :angry:


----------



## Guest_jimhudson78666_* (Jun 9, 2009)

AAARGH said:


> KISS_ALIVE said:
> 
> 
> > Long Train Runnin said:
> ...


For sure you werent the only one disatified with her attitude,if all of us report this kind of crap from stafflike her(and they are rare in my experience on Amtrak) the union cant save their sorry butt!!!


----------



## Everydaymatters (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm curious what Debra was doing when she wasn't doing her job. Was she looking out the window? Talking on a cell phone? Doing paperwork?


----------



## MrFSS (Jun 9, 2009)

Everydaymatters said:


> I'm curious what Debra was doing when she wasn't doing her job. Was she looking out the window? Talking on a cell phone? Doing paperwork?


She sat in her booth and had a bunch of things on the table top she "messed" with - bottles of water, silverware rolled up in napkins, cans of soft drinks. Also, I have to assume the fellow that served my breakfast was the cook. What other Amtrak employee would run around in a T shirt???


----------



## gswager (Jun 9, 2009)

I am wondering if conductor can mess with her (higher ladder)?


----------



## Neil_M (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice selection of trip reports.

That lazy cafe woman needs her butt kicking big style.


----------



## MrFSS (Jun 9, 2009)

Neil_M said:


> Nice selection of trip reports. That lazy cafe woman needs her butt kicking big style.


I'm writing to Amtrak. Will let you know what type response I get.

Thanks!!


----------



## GG-1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Aloha Tom

What a report, sure wish I could write as well as you. Mahalo for allowing us to accompany you on your birthday trip.

Eric


----------



## JayPea (Jun 9, 2009)

I have thoroughly enjoyed all your reports. They make me look even more forward to the trip I'm taking in July and August (Champaign-New Orleans and then the Great Slidell Loophole trip). It also makes me see how much I'm missing out having never been to an AU gathering and having never met in person anyone on this forum!


----------



## MrFSS (Jun 9, 2009)

JayPea said:


> I have thoroughly enjoyed all your reports. They make me look even more forward to the trip I'm taking in July and August (Champaign-New Orleans and then the Great Slidell Loophole trip). It also makes me see how much I'm missing out having never been to an AU gathering and having never met in person anyone on this forum!


Join us in Boston this year!


----------



## J-1 3235 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your trip with us, Tom. You've earned an A+ on your trip report!

See you in Boston 

Mike


----------



## JayPea (Jun 9, 2009)

MrFSS said:


> JayPea said:
> 
> 
> > I have thoroughly enjoyed all your reports. They make me look even more forward to the trip I'm taking in July and August (Champaign-New Orleans and then the Great Slidell Loophole trip). It also makes me see how much I'm missing out having never been to an AU gathering and having never met in person anyone on this forum!
> ...



I'd love to, but with a couple of train trips this year, a short driving trip next week that will still involve two nights worth of motels, and some rather extensive car repairs this spring, my budget that I have to watch carefully doesn't allow for it. Hopefully next year!


----------



## MrFSS (Jun 9, 2009)

J-1 3235 said:


> Thanks for sharing your trip with us, Tom. You've earned an A+ on your trip report!
> See you in Boston
> 
> Mike


Thanks, Mike - are you off to see Robert, soon?


----------



## J-1 3235 (Jun 10, 2009)

MrFSS said:


> J-1 3235 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for sharing your trip with us, Tom. You've earned an A+ on your trip report!
> ...


You're welcome. Next Thursday


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jun 10, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> Great reports!
> I also couldn't believe the service on the trip north. Debra's (in)action was unbelievable! :blink: I'm glad JoEllen helped out with the service, but I couldn't understand Debra having the cook serve the meal! That would be like asking the captain on a cruise make up the stateroom!  Or having the pilot of your 747 collect tickets at the gate door prior to boarding!
> 
> I hope I never get Debra on my train! As much as I hate anyone losing their job, she should! It may be someone's first (and last) impression of Amtrak! :angry:


screw the union if im the cook im yelling at her. its not my job serve the pax that's her job im not getting paid extra for doing 2 jobs at once. my job is to cook the food and not leave the kitchen.if the union fires me for it i take them to court over breach of contract.


----------



## MrFSS (Jun 11, 2009)

This is the response I received from Amtrak today regarding the email I sent them about the good and the not so good service I had on the CONO both directions.

*Thank you for contacting us. *

* *

*The comments we receive from customers help us to calibrate our services, and make adjustments where warranted. Your concerns are important to us. They have been noted for review, and made a part of our permanent records. We appreciate your taking the time to write to us. *

* *

*Sincerely,*

* Karen *

*Amtrak Customer Service*


----------



## Neil_M (Jun 11, 2009)

MrFSS said:


> This is the response I received from Amtrak today regarding the email I sent them about the good and the not so good service I had on the CONO both directions.
> *Thank you for contacting us. *
> 
> * *
> ...


No 'sitting on the fence' with that reply then!!!


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jun 14, 2009)

that must be a standard reply. they have it ready and then whenever a complant comes in they just copy and paste and send. maybe you should call instead. or write(pen a paper).


----------



## AlanB (Jun 14, 2009)

KISS_ALIVE said:


> that must be a standard reply. they have it ready and then whenever a complant comes in they just copy and paste and send. maybe you should call instead. or write(pen a paper).


Except that he didn't just complain. His email was largely positive talking about several good employees and only one bad employee.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jun 15, 2009)

either way standard scripted reply from some person in India.


----------



## AlanB (Jun 15, 2009)

Amtrak has no employees in India.


----------



## MrFSS (Jun 15, 2009)

AlanB said:


> KISS_ALIVE said:
> 
> 
> > that must be a standard reply. they have it ready and then whenever a complant comes in they just copy and paste and send. maybe you should call instead. or write(pen a paper).
> ...


And, I wasn't asking for anything. Only reporting what I saw. I have no reason to call them since I wrote a very detailed email.


----------



## GregL (Jun 17, 2009)

Tom,

I finally go time to read your report! A very good one,as always. I believe we had Debra in May 08. Nuff said.

GregL


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 13, 2009)

And, in today's mail I received the standard questionnaire from Amtrak using the 1 - 10 scale on satisfaction. I completed it and sent it back along with a written copy of the email I had sent them.

Do they use a private company in Toledo to handle these surveys? That's where the return envelope is addressed.


----------



## MrFSS (Sep 10, 2009)

I received a call from Amtrak Customer Relations last night.

They wanted to follow up on my email and survey about the horrid CCC attendant we had on the CONO northbound back in June.

I once again explained what I saw happening, or not happening and the rep seemed to be making notes.

Maybe they have been getting other complaints and are preparing their case to do something about it.

We can only hope.

I thought it was good that they called back and expressed interest in the problem, at least.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 10, 2009)

MrFSS said:


> I received a call from Amtrak Customer Relations last night.
> They wanted to follow up on my email and survey about the horrid CCC attendant we had on the CONO northbound back in June.
> 
> I once again explained what I saw happening, or not happening and the rep seemed to be making notes.
> ...


Thanks for the info Tom. Even though it took 3 months, it looks like Amtrak is following through, I too received a similiar call from a previous trip on this train where a SCA gave similiar "service". Its encouraging to know,however slowly the wheels grind, that ACR is following up on complaints/concerns!

However Ive yet to receive any follow up when I complemented OBS for superior service!Perhaps they just note it in the employees record and let them know that pax are complementing them? Hope so! Also hope the lazy,rude and incompetent ones that OCASSIONALLY show up are being disciplined/retrained and or dismissed as warranted!


----------



## JayPea (Sep 10, 2009)

When I took the CONO on my trip last month, Debra was the CCC attendant. Either this was a different Debra or she must have gotten the message, because she was very attentive and did her job very well. It was as if, however, she had to force herself to be pleasant, but as far as competence, she did great. I hope it was the same one and she had gotten some bad feedback and had changed her ways. We got very good service from her. Maybe this was a positive result from complaints to Amtrak. One can always hope!


----------



## whosyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Really enjoyed your report. It was great. Good pictures, videos and great accounting of your trip! Thanks for providing it.

Until I read the post with pictures and videos--I missed the fact that you flew from/to Indy/ Chicago via Detroit! Hats off to your adventurous spirit. No disrespect intended--but I'm not sure I would have made that trip--even if the fare was free!

I live in w central Indiana and my wife& I make several pleasure trips a year to Chicago--this is what we do: we drive to University Park, Il which is the southern terminus of Metra's Electric line. It's my understanding that this station is one of very few that allows overnight parking--for which they currently charge $1.25 per twelve hour period--an incredible bargain compared to $40+/night downtown hotels currently charge + makes the last hour of the trip relaxing and eliminates fighting the traffic! Current fare is $5.05 each way. Either downtown station would be walkable to CUS. Not sure how Metra would feel about long term parking--but we've stayed as long as 4 days before--no problem. The University Park station is in a pretty much rural area and parking lots are abundant and well lighted--it seems very safe to me. We've done this 7 times and never had a problem with the car.

Just wanted to toss that out there---you've probably considered this option yourself.

Again thanks for the great report!


----------



## MrFSS (Sep 11, 2009)

whosyer said:


> Really enjoyed your report. It was great. Good pictures, videos and great accounting of your trip! Thanks for providing it.
> Until I read the post with pictures and videos--I missed the fact that you flew from/to Indy/ Chicago via Detroit! Hats off to your adventurous spirit. No disrespect intended--but I'm not sure I would have made that trip--even if the fare was free!
> 
> I live in w central Indiana and my wife& I make several pleasure trips a year to Chicago--this is what we do: we drive to University Park, IL which is the southern terminus of Metra's Electric line. It's my understanding that this station is one of very few that allows overnight parking--for which they currently charge $1.25 per twelve hour period--an incredible bargain compared to $40+/night downtown hotels currently charge + makes the last hour of the trip relaxing and eliminates fighting the traffic! Current fare is $5.05 each way. Either downtown station would be walkable to CUS. Not sure how Metra would feel about long term parking--but we've stayed as long as 4 days before--no problem. The University Park station is in a pretty much rural area and parking lots are abundant and well lighted--it seems very safe to me. We've done this 7 times and never had a problem with the car.
> ...


Well - I would have loved to have taken the train from IND to CHI, but my wife was also flying to a Michigan destination and she wasn't comfortable changing planes in Detroit, so we both flew that far together, I got her on her next plane and then I went to CHI (ORD) and we did the reverse coming back. Both legs under and hour, I think, so tolerable.

But thanks for the University Park tip - I'll have to keep that in mind!


----------



## MrFSS (Sep 21, 2009)

In the never ending story of this trip, even though I didn't ask for compensation for the poor service I received on the CONO north bound leg, Amtrak sent me a $25 voucher today. Guess they want to make sure I'm a happy camper. The letter says, "We hope you will try Amtrak again in the future."

I think I will, probably next month going to and from Boston for *The Gathering*.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 21, 2009)

MrFSS said:


> In the never ending story of this trip, even though I didn't ask for compensation for the poor service I received on the CONO north bound leg, Amtrak sent me a $25 voucher today. Guess they want to make sure I'm a happy camper. The letter says, "We hope you will try Amtrak again in the future."
> I think I will, probably next month going to and from Boston for *The Gathering*.


Since Ive never received a voucher from Amtrak, are these only good for railfare or can you use them in the diner or cafe car? If so how bout having a Sam Adams or a bottle of wine to celebrate the trip to the gathering, wish I was going!


----------



## MrFSS (Sep 21, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > In the never ending story of this trip, even though I didn't ask for compensation for the poor service I received on the CONO north bound leg, Amtrak sent me a $25 voucher today. Guess they want to make sure I'm a happy camper. The letter says, "We hope you will try Amtrak again in the future."
> ...


This one says it is only good for future rail travel and has to be used with an agent. Be nice if I could spend it on the train to Boston. There will be 6-7 of us on the same train next month and I could help buy a round, or at least a coffee.


----------



## RailFanLNK (Sep 21, 2009)

Tom, great trip report. I just haven't had the time to "sit" and go through AU with a fine toothed comb. Now that the Singles Trip is a distant memory, I should have alot more time to read (and reply) on AU. I just found out my nephew is moving to NO. Guess whats going through my mind right now? Animal House style: Road trip! :lol:


----------

